# New Game



## airfieldman (Dec 19, 2007)

I learned a new game last night…

As I was cleaning up woodchips from the floor of my shop, my dog taught me that it is actually a game. I try to clean up, he tries to bite the vacuum hose nozle. I really have no idea of the rules, but I think I lost.

Unless you account for the # of smiles, then I win! By a landslide…

Peter


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Let him get his tongue sucked up once and he might change his mind.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

He he - my long haired dog gets too close to the nozzle once in awhile and I am sure the fur being sucked up right off her skin feels really strange. And it makes me laugh a lot! What would we do without our dogs to make us realize what is important in life!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Kill your dog and you'll know how it feels like! Just joking. hehe


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is a good way to get rid of pests also. A while back I saw a mouse in my shop that appeared when I started up my dust collector. I have a flex hose and Rockler dust wand hooked up to clean the floor that came in handy for vaccuming up the mouse….and all I have to do to is leave it in the bag lining my collector until I empty it…No fuss and no mess…!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Poor mouse sucked up by the vac! lol


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a pair of Aussie Shephard/Beagle mix. Littermates we rescued. DArby lays in the shop and doesn't give a tinker's damn what machines are running. I can tell when *HE'S* been in the shop 'cause he's all covered with sawdust. Now Daisy is another story. She's not fond of the noise, but she loves stealing stuff. Little cut-off scraps get strewn about in front of the shop door. And the occasional paper towel or rag that I SURELY must not want because they're just layin' there all unprotected. Have to watch her though. I caught her one afternoon dragging my deadblow hammer under a pine tree. She was going to bury it.


----------



## airfieldman (Dec 19, 2007)

This is good stuff (other than the kill your dog thing…lol)

In my case, it's a German Shorthaired Pointer. He gets really upset when I'm in the shop and he's not allowed. I let him in as long as I don't have any of the large power tools running (i.e. TS, BS, etc.). When I send him out, he pouts. I don't think it's the shop he likes, so much as being with me (1, 2, 3…collective "Awh").

Never knew what the term "man's best friend" really meant until him.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Seems natural to want to bury something that is 'dead'. A dead 'BLO Hammer'.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

@rance HaHAha
I almost never let my dogs in the shop. Too much junk around they could get hurt on and the little one will tear things apart if she even thinks she smells a mouse or something. She heard something in a wall once and chewed up the 2 window sills there and tore up the carpet in that spot before i could stop her. She doesn't like loud noises so wouldn't stay long in the shop anyway with all my loud curse at my screw ups.
I wish i could get close enough to the big dog with the vac hose. He sheds like crazy a LOT and i'd like to get it before it makes tumble weeds all over the place. 
Neither one of them like the vac and always try to attack it.


----------

